# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  اعترااافاات يومية>>>

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مرحباااااا ,,

كيفكم شخباركم,,المهم..

الموضوع مافيه انك تدخل وتسجل وش سويت في يومك من شي,,

وتسجل حالتك النفسيه يعني مثلا..

((اعترف اني اليوم مارحت المدرسه ومررة ونااساات))

اعترف اني ملانه لان ماوياي احد عالماسن’’

وكذا اعتراف من هييك .,

اتمنى تعجبكم..

انتظر تعقيباتكم,,

----------


## نبض قلب

ووف اني زهقانهـ بس قاعده على المنتدى ومافي احد عالمسن   :no: 

خلوني بروحي صديقاتي  :closedeyes: 

بس يالله شويهـ بس واقوم اشاهد  :toung:  مع انه مافي شي يونس في التلفزيون 

حتى باب الحاره صار بايخ بدون ابو عصام 

يالله طولت هدرت واجد 

تحياتي 

نبض قلب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نبض القلب/تسلمين غناتي على المرورالعطر
واذا زهقانه مالك غير منتدى الناصرة هههه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اني زهقانه لانه ما وياي احد على المسن 

وفرحانه لانه فيه منتدى وااايد مدمنه عليه ( الناصرة ) 

ولانه قيموني تقييم ممتاز بموضوع عدستي تتجول في ايران  :bigsmile: 


يسلمو على الموضوع الروووعة 
اللي اتخلي الواحد يعتررررف خخخخ

ولا عدمنا هالابداع خيتو دمعة طفلة يتيمة 

تحياتووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عوامية صفوانية/تسلمين غناتي
لاتزهقي والله لوعندي ايميلك كان شبكت معاك ههههه
ومبروك على التقيم
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا اليوم مرة فرحانه
لان ولله الحمد والشكر
صارت ليي أشياء واجد حليو اليوم
وتغيرت نفسيتي مرة بفضل الله 
وبفضل حبايب قلبي
الله يخليهم ليي يارب 
ولايحرمني منهم أبداً ..
شكراً على الموضوع الرائع ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمت بكل خير ..

----------


## مجرد احساس

اعترف اني زهقانه ونعسانه لحدي 
       اعترف اني اللحين شوي وبنام 
        واعترف اني جوعانه 
        تسلمي على الموضوع
        يعطيك العافيه

----------


## همس الحبيب

:sad2:  :huh: انا مو زهقانه بكل ماللكلمه من معنى لكن زهقانه من شي واحد اني مو عارفه ارتب جدولي في رمضان بما اني ربة منزل  (من طبخ وترتيب وأعمال رمضانيه وزيارات ومطالع مسلسل او اثنين للتسليه و من قعده ويا عائلتي وعالمنتدى وووو......) :sad2: 
تقدروا تسووون لي جدولي واكون الكم من الشاكريييين 
مجرد احساس بما انش في نفس الصفحه اللحين اتمنى تكوني اول وحده تقترح علي 
والباقي لا تبخلوا علي  :embarrest: 
دمتم بود

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

همس الصمت/تسلمين يالغلا وان شاءالله دوووووووووم تصير لك أشياء حلوه
مجرد احساس/بسم لله عليك غناتي من الزهق ونوم العوافي ان شاءالله
همس الحبيب/الله يساعدك غناتي على كل هذا بس اني بعطيك هذا الجدول وان شاءالله تستفيدي اول ماتقعدي من النوم واذا الاطفال نايمين تقدري اسوي الاعمال وبعدين ابتدي جهزي الطعام وبعد هذا تقدري اشوفي التلفزيون وتقعدي مع اولادك في نفس الوقت واخرالليل تقدري تقعدي على المنتدى او اخر الليل اسوي الاعمال بس لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء في هذا الشهر الكريم
موفقين جميعا

----------


## أسرار الليل

اعترف أني زهقاانه .. 
عندي 4 بنات في المسن ولا اهذر مع احد ولله ملل
واليوم نفسيتي زفته .. مره معصبه ومره منقهر ..



مشكوورهـ يالغلااااا ع الطرح الرووووووعه
يعطيك العاافيهـ ..
تحياااتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعترف اني زعلانه..حتي  خيي ماكلمته عالمسن وااااحشني في هالشهر لانه اول مره يغترب عنا ومايحضر رمضان معانا...وبعد..اعترف اني فيني طاقه اليوم عشان كديه عزمت..صديقتي عالفطور..
..
شكراً..للطرح

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أعترف أني اليوم مره مبسوطه 
ومرتاحه ..
والنفسيه عال العال ..
والصحه الحمد لله ..
والأمور كلها طيبه ..
يااااااااارب تدوم يارب ..
 :embarrest:

----------


## أسرار الليل

وأنــــــــــي بعد احس نفســـــــــي مرتاااااااااااااااحه مرررررررهـ
ومبسوووووطه ..
ان شاااااء الله دووم ..
بس قولووا آميـــــــــن ^_^
تحيااتوووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أسرار الليل/ان شاءالله اخر ازهق غناتي والله مومن حقهم صديقاتك يخلوك بس اكيييدمشغولين
بسمه/لاتزعلي غناتي وان شاءالله اخوك مافيه الا العافيه الله يرجعه بسلامه
امنيات مجروحه/اعسك دوووووم مبسوطه غناتي ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
أسرار الليل/اعسك دووووووووم مبسوطه وفرحانه يارب العالمين
يسلمووووووووووووووووو يالغلا على التواصل الرااااااائع
موفقــــــــــــــــــين لكل خير

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

السلام عليكم 
خيتي
دمعة طفله يتيمه
أنــي اليوووم مرتااارحه نفسيتي
عكس أمس ملل عدل كان أول يووم الي المدارس وتعرفو بعد طلبااات المدارس وغير :wacko:  وغير :wacko: 
بس اليوم فرحااانه وااايد  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
وان شاء الله كل يووم اكون فرحاانه وياااكم :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 
هدرت واجد عليكم  :amuse: 
يااااا الله بااااي
تحياااتووووو
عذاب المشاعر

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أعترف

أني صار لي يومين ثلاثه ما دخلت المنتدى
لأني كنت تعبانه
واليوم دخلت حتى أقول لكم
وحشتوووووووووووووووووووني





أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## حكاية حب

أعترف ان بكره بااغيب 
هيااا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عواميه صفوانيه/ههههههه الصفحه صفحتك وحلال عليك الله يوفقك بكل خيروصلاح يالغاليه 
سالت عنك العافيه والله فيك الخير وماتقصري والله لايحرمنا من حنانك 
ومستحيييييييل ازعل منك انتي اكثر من اخت لاخلا ولاعدم منك 
فرح/ياهلا وياغلا فيك والله يسعدني وجودك في صفحتي وليش ياحلوه تصفحي بدون رد مو كفايه 
المنتدى صاير بارد مره هالايام لاخلا ولاعدم منك 
عاشقة المستحيل/اهلين وسهلين عشوقه عساك دوم مستانسه يالغاليه الله لاينغص عليك موفقه لكل خير 
امنيات مجروحه/هلا بنت بلدي عسى ماشرسلامات ماعليك شران شاء الله وانتي بعد وحشينا وايد
موفقه لكل خير 
حكاية حب/هلاااا ههههههه خلاص الحين حلاتكم وانتوا بأجازه بس خساره بس اسبوع 
وبسرعه بتخلص موفقه لكل خير
موفقين لكل خير لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اعتراف انه اليوم الصباح رحت المستشفى 
اسوي اشعه على صدري ...
بس مادخلت على الدكتوره مابدخل عليها الا بعدالعيد 
والله يقدم اللي فيه الخير والصلاح 
واللي في القدر يطلعه الملاس 
الحمد لله على كل حال 
واعترف اعتراف خطير جدا اني ابغى اطمن 
على ام عواميه صفوانيه ان شاء الله اهي احسن اللحين 
ماعليها شر الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمدوآل محمد

----------


## كبرياء

أعـترف ...~
عقلي مشتت ..!

----------


## همسة ألم

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام 
اعترف إنه اليوم كان ونااااااااااااااااااااسة بشكل ..
وحاولت أدخل العصر بس القدر منعي من ذلك 
المهم إني دخلت وقرت عيني وشوفتكم 
بس خساره مابتصفح واااجد في المنتدى 
بعد قليل سوف أخرج مع 
اصدقائي لتغير جو شوي عن الدراسة 
مو عفر هدت واجد و لابعد شوي عامي
 وشوي لغة عربية فصحى
............................................
عندي اعترف خطيييييييير 
اعترف إني لما قريت رد دموعه 
جاني فضول ...
ماتشوفي شر خيتي 
والله يقدم الخير لك ولجميع إخوانا وخواتنا ..
موفقــــــــــــــــــــــــن ,,,,
تحيااااتووووووو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اعتراف انه اليوم الصباح رحت المستشفى 
> اسوي اشعه على صدري ...
> بس مادخلت على الدكتوره مابدخل عليها الا بعدالعيد 
> والله يقدم اللي فيه الخير والصلاح 
> واللي في القدر يطلعه الملاس 
> الحمد لله على كل حال 
> واعترف اعتراف خطير جدا اني ابغى اطمن 
> على ام عواميه صفوانيه ان شاء الله اهي احسن اللحين 
> ماعليها شر الله يفرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق محمدوآل محمد



ابى اعترف انه الله يعافيك دموووعه ما تشووفي شر ولا ضر 
واعترف لما اتروحي المستشفى اطمنينا على صحتش غناتي
واعترف انه امي بخيييير وصحة وسلامه ببركه دعااااكم 
والله يفرج عنش وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات
واعترف انه همسة ألم فجت علينا وحشتنااااا

----------


## غرام أحباب

سلامت قلبك يادمووعه
وماتشوفين شر
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه
وخبريناعلى صحتك يالغاليه
أختك
غرام...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اعترف انه اليوم العصر بسوي شي خطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

والله يكون بعونهه

----------


## غربهـ

صراحهـ أشكرك خيووه ع هالموضوع الحلوووووووووو

وأنا والوناسه مو شايلتني لاني اشتركت معاكم بالمنتدى

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اعتراااف لي خخخ اني خلاص عطلت وصرت اسهر وماورى علينا 
<< يا حبي للسهر هع هع 
واعتراااف لأنين القلب ويش الشئ الخطير اللي بسويه << ملقوفه هع 
واعتراااف لخيتو غربه يا هلا بك ونورتي منتدانا ^_^
واعتراااف لغاليتي دموووعه ويش اخبارش الحين طمنينا عليش الحين ان شاء الله بخير 
عساااش اتكوني بخير الحين :)
واعترف لش انه الوالده بخير وتسلم عليش وااايد لاني كل مره اقول ليها اتسلم عليش وتتعافى لش وحده في المنتدى خخخخ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

كبـــــــرياء/سلامة عقلك غناتي وياهلا وغلا فيك في صفحتي موفقه لكل خير
همسة ألم/ياهلااااااااا وغلاااا فيك هموووسه والله وللك وحشه صايره موزي اول تدخلي المنتدى ربي يعطيك 
الف عافيه وعساك دوووم مستانسه بس ماقلتي ليش جاك فضول.....؟؟ والشر مايجيك غناتي موفقه لكل خير
غرام احباب/الله يسلم عمرك من كل شر وبلاء لاخلا ولاعدم منك موفقه لكل خير
انين القلب/يؤؤؤؤ بعد صرتي تسوي اشياء خطيره بعد ماشاءالله وتعترفي هههههههههههه موفقه لكل خير
غربهــــــــ/اهلين وسهلين فيك في منتدنا وان شاءالله دووووم مستانسه يارب موفقه لكل خير
عوامية صوانية/هلاااااااا وغلااااااااا باحلى اخت واخيرنا خلصتي ربي يعطيك الف عافيه غناتي والله وفيك الخيرغناتي
اني الحمدلله على كل حال يوم زين وعشر تعبانه يلا الي فيه خير وصلاح يقدمه ربي العالمين وبعد العيد كل شيء 
بيوضح والحمدلله ان امك بخير وصحه والله يسلمك ويها من كل شر وانتي بعد سلمي عليها وماعليها شر الله يعطيها العافيه والصحه
موفقين لكل خير لاخلا ولاعدم منكم

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف إنه اليوم ماقعد إلا الساعة 12 ظهرا ,,,
لأنه البارحة كان عدنا عرس ومارجعنا إلا الفجر الساعة 3 ونصف 
واعترف إني متكسرة تكسير بس كان ونااااسة 
مره استانست ,,,
وعقبال كل العزاب يارب ,,,
اعترف اليوم العصر 
كان في صيحة على تذكري لماتي العوده ( الله يرحمها )
واعترف إني أحبكم يااخواني وخواتي  
مااقدر على فراقكم 
.............
موفقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين 
تحياتووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

عوامية صفوانيه ,,,,, دمعة طفله يتيمه
مايوحشكم غالي وأنتون بعد وفجيتوااا علي كتيييييييير 
بعد وشو يسوي الواحد لما تحكمة ظروفه 
ماليه إلا الصبر,,, 
........................
سبب الفضول  :embarrest:  أنه 
اممممممممممم
ليش بتسوي أشعة عسى ماشر ؟؟
خفت عليك ,,,
إن شاء الله إنك تكوني بخير ,,,
.........
موفقين يالغوالي 
تحياتوووووووووووو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اعترف  واقول الله يقوم دمعة طفلة يتيمة بالسلامة بحق ام البنين
عليها السلام يارب
ويعطيها الصحة والعافية
وحشتني واجد
واعترف ايضا انى خلص الدوام وجتى السهرات والطلعات
عوامية يالله انبسطي في الاجازة بعيد عن الا طفال وصراخهم 
واطلعي واسهري براحة
وانبسطي 
وحشتيني واجد
واعترف اني سويت توقيع لاختنا بالمنتدى وعجبه 
واني انبسطت واجد
حمستني للتصميم اكثر
واعترف بعد
انه الاخوات والاخوان الا يزورونا هذه الصفحة كل مابين فترة 
اقول ليهم انه وحشووووني واجد
ومتباركين مقدما بالعيد
لانه ماراح ادخل هالفترة راح توحشووووووووووووني
انشوفكم على خير
يعطيش العافية خيتووووو
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف إني اتظر بنت على الماسنجر 
كل شوي أدخل وأجننهم 
شكلها بتشبك متأخر 
بس ماابتوقف عن إزعاجهم لين ما تدخل 
خخخخخخ
اعترف إني في دعائي ذكرت 
دمعه طفله يتيمة 
وختها 
وتذكرت ورده محمديه
ودعيت ليكم 
واعترف أنه يوم السبت بكون بالنسبة لي يوم حاسم 
وبص

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اعتررررف اني ابى اقيم بنوته غاليه على موضوعهااا 
بس مو راضي :( 
واعترف انوووو وحشتووني وما انسااااكم من الدعااء
 والله وكلااا على بالي ^_* 
والله يفرجها عليكم ان شاء الله << طبعاً عرفت روحها 
من اقصد خخخ

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

جنه الرضا
عوامية صفوانية
محمد
عاشقه المستحيل
همسة ألم
انين القلب
ارسم العشق
منى قلبي
يسلمووو يالغلاااا على التواصل الطيب
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم يالغلااا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عواميه صفوانيه
همسة ألم
رحم الله ولديكم عن النار والعذاب ورفع الله قدركم وجبر الله خاطركم يارب العالين
دامت تلك الرووح الطيبه ودامت القلوب الحنونه
مستحيل اقدر ارد ولو جزء من جميلكم 
لاتنسوها من الدعاء<<<لانه بجد تعبانه
وقلبي زي النار عليها والله موقادره......

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> عواميه صفوانيه
> رحم الله ولديكم عن النار والعذاب ورفع الله قدركم وجبر الله خاطركم يارب العالين
> والدينااااا وااالديك والله يفرجها عليكم 
> دامت تلك الرووح الطيبه ودامت القلوب الحنونه
> مستحيل اقدر ارد ولو جزء من جميلكم 
> غناتي احناااا كلنااا خووات واعظم في هذي الشبكه 
> لاتنسوها من الدعاء<<<لانه بجد تعبانه
> الله يعطيها الف الف الف عافيه وما تشوف شر 
> والله يقومها اليكم بالسلامه يارب يارب 
> ...




غناتي قلبي متفطررر عليكم والله 
ومتضاايقه مررره لهالخبر بجد والله 
والله يعطيها مليون عافيه ويشافيها ببركة الامام الحسين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> غناتي قلبي متفطررر عليكم والله 
> ومتضاايقه مررره لهالخبر بجد والله 
> والله يعطيها مليون عافيه ويشافيها ببركة الامام الحسين [/center]



بسم الله على قلبك غناتي
ادري ضايقتك بس مو قصدي والله اعذريني خيوه لو مااحس ان لك مكان في قلبي 
كان ماقلت لكِ وخليتك تشاركيني في همي وفرحي
الله يعافيك ويسمع منك رب العالمين ويرد الله شبابها بحق شباب كربلاء
لاخلا ولاعدم منك غاليتي واختي... عواميه

----------


## همسة ألم

> عواميه صفوانيه
> 
> همسة ألم
> رحم الله ولديكم عن النار والعذاب ورفع الله قدركم وجبر الله خاطركم يارب العالين
> والدينا ووالديكم وإحنا ماسوينا شي هذا واجب علينا 
> دامت تلك الرووح الطيبه ودامت القلوب الحنونه
> مستحيل اقدر ارد ولو جزء من جميلكم 
> لاتنسوها من الدعاء<<<لانه بجد تعبانه
> ان شاء االله يعجل في شفائها ويخليها لكم ويحفظها 
> ...



 أختي فلنصبر 
فدائما مايقولون الصبر مفتاح الفرج 
يارب شافي كل مريضمن مرضه  بحقك ياكريم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> أختي فلنصبر 
> فدائما مايقولون الصبر مفتاح الفرج 
> يارب شافي كل مريضمن مرضه بحقك ياكريم



تسلمين اختي الغاليه همسة ألم
والنعم بالله...
والله يسمع منك غناتي
لاخلا ولاعدم منك

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> لاتنسوها من الدعاء<<<لانه بجد تعبانه
> وقلبي زي النار عليها والله موقادره......



حبيبتي : دمعه
والله فطرتي قلبي عليكِ وعلى أختك وغلاة أولادي
حاسه فيكِ وفيها الله يفرج عنها بحق أبا الفضل العباس وبحق الحسين الشهيد العطشان الغريب
وبحق مريض كربلاء
الله يفرح قلوبكم وتتشافي وتقوم بالسلامه يااااااارب
الله كريم وبالدعاء والتوسل لأهل البيت عليهم السلام
بإذنه تعالى راح الله يحقق لكم مطآلبكم
ويفرج عنها
وما راح أنسآها ولا أنساك من الدعاء ياغاليه
الله يطمنكم عليها 
دمتي بخير

----------


## نبض قلب

مرآحب ..

يالله ماتتصورون شقد وحشتني هالصفحه مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة


ووحشتني سوالفي فيها ..

وهدرتي عني وعن مواقفي ويا معلماتي 


بس تعرفوا كيف زحمه اول ثانوي صح ؟

إن شاء الله اظل متواصله معاكم 


تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## همسة ألم

اعترف 
أني شفت رد 
مررره نرفزني وزعلني 
وغيرت نظرتي منه 
كنت اعتبره أخا غاليا وكنت أحب اشوف 
ردوده لأنه مررره حكيم 
مادري ليش رد هذا الرد 
مفروض ينظر من كلا الناحيتين مو ......
أبدا ماتوقعته كذا 
و اعترف أني متضايقه 
وبص

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> حبيبتي : دمعه
> 
> والله فطرتي قلبي عليكِ وعلى أختك وغلاة أولادي
> حاسه فيكِ وفيها الله يفرج عنها بحق أبا الفضل العباس وبحق الحسين الشهيد العطشان الغريب
> وبحق مريض كربلاء
> الله يفرح قلوبكم وتتشافي وتقوم بالسلامه يااااااارب
> الله كريم وبالدعاء والتوسل لأهل البيت عليهم السلام
> بإذنه تعالى راح الله يحقق لكم مطآلبكم
> ويفرج عنها
> ...



 ياهلاااا غناتي امنيات
بسم الله على قلبك هذي بس سمعتي كيف لو تشوفيها والله تطيح
دمعتك غصب عنك...
عين ماصلت على النبي توها متزوجه شهر شعبان ...
والله تكسر خاطري لوتدري ويش الي صابها والله تصيحي عليها وفي نفس الوقت
تنقهري من ....
الله يسمع منك ويفرج عنها وعن جميع المنظورين بحق الحبيب
محمد وآل محمد
والله لاااا ينساك من رحمته يااارب العالمين
دمتي بود غاليتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> مرآحب ..
> 
> يالله ماتتصورون شقد وحشتني هالصفحه مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة 
> 
> ووحشتني سوالفي فيها .. 
> وهدرتي عني وعن مواقفي ويا معلماتي  
> 
> بس تعرفوا كيف زحمه اول ثانوي صح ؟ 
> إن شاء الله اظل متواصله معاكم  
> ...



ياهلااااااااااااا وغلاااااا نبوضه ويش حالش ويش اخبارش والله
لك وحشه بجد
الله يوفقك ان شاءالله
لاخلا ولاعدم منك غناتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اعترف 
> أني شفت رد 
> مررره نرفزني وزعلني 
> وغيرت نظرتي منه 
> كنت اعتبره أخا غاليا وكنت أحب اشوف 
> ردوده لأنه مررره حكيم 
> مادري ليش رد هذا الرد 
> مفروض ينظر من كلا الناحيتين مو ......
> أبدا ماتوقعته كذا 
> ...



ياهلااا غناتي همسة
اختي العزيزه لاااا تتسرعي بحكم على ....
لانه انتي ماتدري ويش في قلب كل شخص واني تقريبا عرفت
تقصدي مين ...؟
واذا انتي تعتبريه اخا لازم تفهمي ويش كانت غايته واني عن نفسي
اشوف الامر عادي لانه انتي قالت اخا 
وانتي بعد اخت يعني الكل يسال عن الثاني ...
ان شاءالله فهمتي ويش ابغى اقول ولكِ مني كل التقدير
دمتي بود

----------


## المستحييل

_متاهات وضياع لا ينتهي وخوف يحتويني ويعترني يزيدني بعداً عن عالمي .._
_ ياله من خوف مخيف جدا .._
_ اعترفي .._
_ المستحيل.._

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> الله يعطيش العافيه دمعة طفله يتيمه يالغاليه ماتشوفي شر يالغاليه
> 
> انشاءالله تقومي بسلامه والله وطوال باعمرك انتي واختك و يحفظ 
> جمميع من بالمنتدى
> ياربي بحق النبي عليه
> الصلاة والسلام وآل بيته ياكريم 
> اعتراف 
> اني عزك مثل خواتي وعزيتك اكثر من كثر ما صديقتي الغاليه عواميه صفوانيه 
> تتكلم عنك اني والله ادخل هذا المنتدى ولا عندي اي مشركه فيه غير دعاء واحد بس
> ...



 ياهلااااااااااااااااا صفوانيه
الله يعافيك يااارب والشر مايجيك غناتي انتي
الله يسلمك من كل شر غناتي وعمرك وعمر كل غالي لك
واني بعد عزيتك اكثر واكثر بجد والله ياغناتي عواميه والله حتى هي دائما على بالي
يؤؤؤ ليش غناتي ماتعرفي هااا اذا تبغي اي شيء اني موجوده ولووووو احنا خوات 
وان شاءالله اشوف لك مشاكات حلوووه ياحلوووه 
واهم شيء طمنيني عن الحبيب(يعني الخطيب) ويش اخبار الحين ان شاءالله احسن
ماعليه شر ان شاء الله الله فرج عنه وكل جميع المؤمنين والؤمنات
لاخلا ولاعدم منك يالغلااااا
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> دموووووعه يالغلا
> 
> ماتشوفين شر يااارب وأن شاءالله معافاه بحق 
> صاحب هذه اليوم
> وطمنيني بأخر أخبااارك وأخبااار أختك
> 
> سلام...



ياهلاااا وغلااا غرام غناتي
الشر مايجيك غناتي والله يسمع منك يارب
واختي الحمدلله الحين احسن عن قبل بوااااااااايد وكله بباركه دعائكم ياغناتي
انتي ويش اخبارك الحين؟؟؟
ان شاءالله بخير 
طمنيني عليك غناتي
لاخلا ولاعدم منك يالغلااا دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

السلام هلا بالغاليه الحمد الله على سلامتك يالغاليه
والله يعطيش ألف عافيه 
اعترررف 
اني وعواميه صفوانيه ان هذا اخر يوم لينا في العمل خخخ
وتراااهاااا اتسلم عليش ^_^
تحيااااتووو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> اعتررف انوو وحشتيني قمري وغلاااتي 
> 
> دمووعتي دمعة طفله يتيمه 
> وحابه اسأل عنك كيفش الحين ويش اخباارش ؟؟
> الله يعطيش ألف عافيه وما تشووفي شر 
> واعتررف انوو اعترااف غلاتي وصديقتي 
> الغاليه صفوانية وافتخر 
> عجبني بعد بجد :)
> يعني اسعدني توااجدش في المنتدى غلااتوو 
> ...



ياهلاااااااااااااااا وغلااااااااااا باحلويــــــــــــــنـــ ...
واني بعد وحشتيني بقوووه ودائما على بالي والله يعلم
الحمدلله على كل حال 
الله يعافيك غناتي والشر مايجيك 
انتي ويش اخبارك الحين ان شاءالله احسن من قبل؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههه واني بعد عجبتني بقوووه ماشاءالله عليها حبوبه
يؤؤؤ بعد عسى ماشر غناتي؟
عفر ههههههههههههه
الله يريح بالك غناتي وانتبهي لنفسك غلاتواا زييين
وحوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
لاخلا ولاعدم منك يارب
الله لايحرمناااااااا من هيك طله
دمتي بود
موفقه

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام يالغاليه الحمد الله خطيبي صار امس احسن_
_ من قبل طلع من المستشفى ولله الحمد مشكوووووووره يالغاليه على_ 
_السوال وتسلمي الله لا يحرمنا منك يالغاليه_

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أعترف هالايام أحس بوجع ..*
*وبخوف  ..*
*وحتى النفسية ماشاء الله عليها*
*في ازدياد في النحاسة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

واعترف لكم تم اقفال الموضوع 

لتحوله الى دردشة 

ولقد حذر من قبل اي موضوع 

يتحول الى دردشة يتم اقفاله

الادارة

----------

